# Rob Lucci vs Urouge



## JoJo (Jan 21, 2013)

Fight at Thriller Bark.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 21, 2013)

Good lord. What a stomp. Seriously? This is like WB vs Arlong. Urouge fodderizes.


----------



## Skream (Jan 21, 2013)

Lolz?
Urouge's smile would make lucci run away like the little pussy cat he is


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 21, 2013)

RobLucciRapes


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 21, 2013)

Joking aside. Urouge still rapes. 

He was bitch smacking away Pacifista's away.


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2013)

Urouge fodderizes jack fucking shit. 

If EL Luffy had an extreme fight (Only won due to Nakama/plot power), Urouge will have the same. 

Urouge is far to slow to even keep up with Lucci. 

Yea, he did manage to pose a threat to a pacifista, but barely. He hit one a few times. Whoopa-dee-fuckin'-doo. 

Lucci High or Mid diff. Depending on Fodderouges damage soak.


----------



## Sanji (Jan 21, 2013)

Way to kill the mood Rob.


----------



## SsjAzn (Jan 23, 2013)

Urouge should have the strength advantage here. He threw some good punches against a pacifista, and matched Killer (whose at least as strong as Zoro) in his base form. Lucci on the other hand has the edge in speed and weapon versatility. I'd say Lucci takes it with high to extreme difficulty.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol Lucci is no match for Urouge sama


----------



## corsair (Jan 23, 2013)

Smile to the throat.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Until we see more on Urouge, I'm leaning towards Lucci.


----------



## zorokuma (Jan 23, 2013)

yep, from what we have seen, lucci high to extreme diff


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2013)

Rob Lucci wins.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 23, 2013)

Shigan to the throat.


----------



## Luffy (Jan 23, 2013)

Rob Lucci rips him a new asshole 

The only supernova probably capable of beating Lucci other than Luffy pre-time skip is Drake. MAYBE


----------



## Marcο (Jan 23, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Good lord. What a stomp. Seriously? This is like WB vs Arlong. Urouge fodderizes.






Torafarugo Ro said:


> Joking aside. Urouge still rapes.
> 
> He was bitch smacking away Pacifista's away.





Urouge said:


> Lol Lucci is no match for Urouge sama





corsair said:


> Smile to the throat.


Yup.

Urogue absolutely obliterates him.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 23, 2013)

V said:


> Rob Lucci rips him a new asshole
> 
> The only supernova capable of beating Lucci other than Luffy pre-time skip is Drake. MAYBE



Bonney, Law, and Appo beat Lucci as well.

Kidd and Drake can probably to, for kidd depends on the environment.


----------



## Reality (Jan 23, 2013)

Rob lucci takes this high difficulty


----------



## Lycka (Jan 23, 2013)

Rob is over rated. x drake was MUCH stronger than Rob lucci along with had Df users like law apoo and Hawkins that would murder Rob.


also MF LUFFY would mid diff/high mid EL LUFFY

 WAKE UP PEOPLE that's so obvious.

list of people THAT WOULD BEAT ROB LUCCI WITH MID DIFF

law
Kidd
luffy (eos part 1)
appo
x drake
urouge
Hawkins ( a single KIZARU laser would kill lucci)


people that would HIGH DIFF LUCCI

Zoro (eos part 1)
killer


people that would stalemate/extreme diff Gucci

sanji


----------



## Reality (Jan 23, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> Rob is over rated. x drake was MUCH stronger than Rob lucci along with had Df users like law apoo and Hawkins that would murder Rob.
> 
> 
> also MF LUFFY would mid diff/high mid EL LUFFY
> ...



Overrated ? The guy tanked a Giant pistol from luffy which is stronger then anything Pts urouge has shown.

Lol Urouge isn't tanking a RokuOugan 

Gucci ?


----------



## Kid (Jan 24, 2013)

Rape with no lube


----------



## Jouten (Jan 24, 2013)

Isn't Urouge a banned character? This guy is stronger than Mihawk and Shanks together


----------



## Lycka (Jan 24, 2013)

Reality said:


> Overrated ? The guy tanked a Giant pistol from luffy which is stronger then anything Pts urouge has shown.
> 
> Lol Urouge isn't tanking a RokuOugan
> 
> Gucci ?



a giant pistol from luffy could only put down a pscifista only after combined SH efforts where as urouge could make the robiot bleed also dude could match killer who is around eqdual to zoro in his BASE FORM.

and yes, he his tanking a rokuougan if a kick from kizaru couldn't incapacitate him.


----------



## Reality (Jan 24, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> a giant pistol from luffy could only put down a pscifista only after combined SH efforts where as urouge could make the robiot bleed also dude could match killer who is around eqdual to zoro in his BASE FORM.
> 
> and yes, he his tanking a rokuougan if a kick from kizaru couldn't incapacitate him.



You actually think urouge's punches packed more power then a Giant pistol ? 

you're making assumptions now when we have no proof if Lucci can withstand kizaru's kick.

Just because they were able to beat the pacifistas with their crew like luffy did does not make them as fast as luffy or as fast as the pacifistas.

lucci is my pick for one of the fastest characters we've seen in the show, his speed is demonstrated by how easily he was able to predict G2 luffy's movements and dodge his attacks for the majority of their battle. 

Yet Lucci was still able to fight. The fact that he was able to fight after he was hit by G3 puts Lucci's durability at that time at city block level since Luffy was a city block buster back then. Urouge hasn't shown durability feats close to that.

FYI: Roku-Ougan destroys your internal organs.


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Jan 25, 2013)

Rob Lucci takes this. How can a slow head like Urouge keep up with Soru? Shigan to the throat like most said.


----------



## Lmao (Jan 25, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> he his tanking a rokuougan if a kick from kizaru couldn't incapacitate him.


>implying Kizaru was serious

That's like saying MF Luffy can compete with top tiers cause Kizaru's kick couldn't incapacitate him. Any Admiral has more than enough strength to cripple preskip Supernovas in one, serious hit.


----------



## Beckman (Jan 25, 2013)

Rikudou No Sennin said:


> Rob Lucci takes this. How can a slow head like Urouge keep up with Soru? Shigan to the throat like most said.



Luccis measly finger would selfdestruct the moment it came into contact with Urouges mighty throat.


----------



## RF (Jan 25, 2013)

Urouge teleports on the moon and planet busts. 

Horrible thread.


----------



## Green Monkey (Jan 25, 2013)

Benefit of the doubt goes to Lucci when he's facing someone who should be somewhere around his level but hasn't show much of any feats. (not dying from attacks isn't a feat when almost no one dies in OP.) Urouge's huge body will make a nice target for Lucci to Shigan the shit out of/Rokougan.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 25, 2013)

Urogue can probably beat Jyabura and that's it.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 25, 2013)

No way that Urouge is losing to Kaku.


----------



## Skream (Jan 25, 2013)

in reality, Lucci could blitz fodderouge.


----------



## Lycka (Jan 25, 2013)

Lmao said:


> >implying Kizaru was serious
> 
> That's like saying MF Luffy can compete with top tiers cause Kizaru's kick couldn't incapacitate him. Any Admiral has more than enough strength to cripple preskip Supernovas in one, serious hit.




Any and i mean Any serious or not attack kick from an admiral is>>>> anything lucci can output. that's common sense.


----------



## Lycka (Jan 25, 2013)

Reality said:


> You actually think urouge's punches packed more power then a Giant pistol ?
> 
> you're making assumptions now when we have no proof if Lucci can withstand kizaru's kick.
> 
> ...




lucci one of the fastest characters in the series? No absoulutley not.

Everyone shown since the timeskip barring usopp nami and saboday archipelago fodder are vastly superior to lucci in speed, strength, and durability. the pascifista is evident of that. 

urouge physically outclasses luffy.


----------



## Reality (Jan 26, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> lucci one of the fastest characters in the series? No absoulutley not.
> 
> Everyone shown since the* timeskip barring usopp nami and saboday archipelago fodder are vastly superior to lucci in speed*, strength, and durability. the pascifista is evident of that.
> 
> urouge physically outclasses luffy.



Now I ask you, where is your proof of nami and usopp being faster then lucci ? You're using bold statements which consist of a no limit fallacy which isn't a valid argument.

Last time I checked the stats, Lucci has city block level durability. In other words, they'd have to be able to cause enough destruction to destroy a city block to damage him. Damaging a pacifista puts their destructive capacity at at least large building level.

He hardly damaged it unless speaking internally.

You can always use power-scaling but I don't know how that would work out here 

lucci is one of the fastest characters in the series, he was able to keep up with a Gear 2 Luffy,I don't see nami or usopp pulling the same feat.

The only Straw-hats I see being able to close the gap in speed with luffy are Zoro and Sanji.

I just don't think Urouge is fast enough to beat Lucci, he's strictly close quarters and they more or less have equal strength definitely there, but I just don't think he could hit Lucci.

Rokou-Ougan is always an option


----------



## Lmao (Jan 26, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> Any and i mean Any serious or not attack kick from an admiral is>>>> anything lucci can output. that's common sense.


It kind of isn't. Mihawk, an admiral level combatant, . Lucci's Gaichou would cleave Daz Bones in half.

Non serious attacks aren't worth jack shit, be it a top tier or the Pirate King himself.


----------



## Virus (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know but i think Lucci takes this.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 26, 2013)

All joking aside, Urouge was most likely weaker than Luffy pre-skip. My bet is on Lucci with High difficulty.


----------



## Skream (Jan 26, 2013)

what is urouge gonna do when

"Sai Dai "Rin"

"Rokuogan"!

I guess he puts up a good fight until then. Poor Urouge will have a hole through his chest like whitebeard,


----------



## Lycka (Jan 26, 2013)

Reality said:


> Now I ask you, where is your proof of nami and usopp being faster then lucci ? You're using bold statements which consist of a no limit fallacy which isn't a valid argument.
> 
> Last time I checked the stats, Lucci has city block level durability. In other words, they'd have to be able to cause enough destruction to destroy a city block to damage him. Damaging a pacifista puts their destructive capacity at at least large building level.
> 
> ...



reread the word BARRING. lucci is very slow by new world standartds that's fucking obvious.


----------



## Reality (Jan 26, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> reread the word BARRING. lucci is very slow by new world standartds that's fucking obvious.



I take it you did not read my entire post ?


You're making groundless claims.

Why would you use a Pre Time skip character and compare his speed feats to various New world character we've yet to see ?

Do you honestly believe "lucci" Has been  sitting quietly in a corner while others are improving their stats ?

Oda re-introduced lucci, thereby indicating his relevancy to future arcs.


----------



## corsair (Jan 26, 2013)

And there he is, sitting quietly in a corner.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 26, 2013)

Urouge punches. OPverse is soloed.


----------



## JustSumGuy (Jan 26, 2013)

Nobody is fodderized

I'd probably give it to Lucci since he is more or less Luffy's equal even by the time Luffy reaches SA.


----------



## Reality (Jan 26, 2013)

corsair said:


> And there he is, sitting quietly in a corner.



 shhhhh


----------



## Lycka (Jan 26, 2013)

tagashi is faster than pre timeskip lucci. so is brook robin frankly etc.


----------



## Lycka (Jan 26, 2013)

urouge is also much physically stronger than lucci.


----------



## Skream (Jan 26, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> tagashi is faster than pre timeskip lucci. so is brook robin frankly etc.



this a joke?

Prove that brooke/franky can use soru.


----------



## Lycka (Jan 27, 2013)

did I say they can? they don't need to be sour users to be>>>>>>> Rob lucci in speed.

Zoro and sanji>>>>>>> Rob lucci in speed do they use soru?


read the fucking manga.


----------



## Reality (Jan 27, 2013)

Skream said:


> this a joke?
> 
> Prove that brooke/franky can use soru.



Guess why I stopped replying


----------



## Lycka (Jan 27, 2013)

Reality said:


> Guess why I stopped replying



Your neg did nothing by the way


----------



## Lmao (Jan 27, 2013)

Tashigi _faster_ than Lucci? Her NW feats being:

- Cutting a cannonball
- Dodging snow rabbit
- Striking down an already unstable Monet, who wasn't even looking at her


Excuse me while I laugh at this


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 27, 2013)

Post time skip Usopp,Nami,Tashigi,Robin and Brook (well he maybe could come close) should be faster than pre time skip Lucci? 

... stopped reading here


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, pre-ts Urouge does not have feats to beat Lucci's fighting skills, strenght alone is not enough. His hype is not that great to put him above Lucci. They were propably close, but take into account that Lucci was giving Luffy a fight of his life despite Luffy having immunity to blunt damage.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 27, 2013)

Muscle Mode Urouges Punches are close to Gear Third Punches. Take away shigun and Urouge wins. Keep Shigun and could go either way


----------



## Lycka (Jan 27, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Post time skip Usopp,Nami,Tashigi,Robin and Brook (well he maybe could come close) should be faster than pre time skip Lucci?
> 
> ... stopped reading here



you didn't read right. I said except swoop and Naomi.

@lmao yes tagashi is faster than pre time skip lucci. the fact that she could momentarily "blitz" Monet with soru is fact or that.


this is the Monet who could intercept a gataling from post ts LUFFY. post ts LUFFY is SO FAR above pre timeskip LUFFY in speed it's astonishing.


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Jan 28, 2013)

Urouge                 .


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2013)

Urouge ain't got shit


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Urouge fodderizes jack fucking shit.
> 
> If EL Luffy had an extreme fight (Only won due to Nakama/plot power), Urouge will have the same.
> 
> ...





Rikudou No Sennin said:


> Rob Lucci takes this. How can a slow head like Urouge keep up with Soru? Shigan to the throat like most said.



You guys have no basis to claim Urouge can't keep up with Lucci's speed, when the only real things we've seen him do are clashing with Killer, a small, agile, and quick opponent - then tangling impressively with a Pacifista.

Urouge and Lucci are pretty even overall, and Lucci isn't tanking too many of Urouge's strikes.

Could go either way, don't fool yourselves.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 28, 2013)

How is this even a question? Did you guys see the beating that Lucci took. While Urouge is in the low end of the super novas. Lucci's versatility would prove far too much for a guy who appears to be a pucn/hit you with gigantic metal stick. Lucci has speed. Cutting abilities. The Impact deal type attack. And the power to eat a gear third punch, *urogue has nothing on that level of power pre time skip* He's dead meat.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 28, 2013)

@law 
finally a sane post. Was gonna talk about the killer fight. Anyway the ga between the SN is not so big that the weaker SN can't keep up with the stronger ones. No SN can speed blitz another SN. Lucci will never speedblitz a SN.


Personally think that Urouge wins though. He hit as hard as g3 in his bulked up form. One g3 punch momentarily knocked out Lucci. Lucci won't be able to dodge all of Urouge hit and when Urouge connects with an inga zarachi Lucci will be done for.


@trolonoa prove that urouge is in the low end of the SN. His performance in Saboady was as good if not better than any of the other SN.

Lucci has nothing except manoeuvrability. Urouge punch were as effective as g3 against the pacifista and Lucci got fucked up by the g3 punch so much so that he lost the fight because his leg gave out and luffy pummelled him. Against luffy he was lucky to be saved by a boat because he was completely KO for a while. He won't be as lucky against Urouge.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 28, 2013)

The fact that he A. Gets impress by what people around his level can do. B. Has a really low bounty C. Didn't get as much attention as the obvious 3 superior. 
His punches throw the pacifista around and didn't do any apparent damage. Luffy's gear third * at least the one in Sabaody, as it is the only time I remember him using it* Destroyed. Granted the whole crew gang up on the guy, but I don't see how it did the same as Urugoe when the two situations are different from the get go.
Lucci has versatility. Here's the trick though, Gear third was a gigantic punch inside a house where Luffy took the whole room with his arm. Lucci had no where to go, Urogue's punches are no where near as big so there is absolutely no reason for Lucci to try to tank it. His maneuverability is a winner. And we all know Lucci certainly has the power to take down Urogue.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 28, 2013)

My last post before I go to sleep

A he was just impressed that zoro was just a first mate. He was never impressed by what others can so beside this has nothing to do with how strong he is.

B you should know by know that bounty doesn't mean. Hell sanji is easily strong enough to be an SN but because of a small bounty he didn't become one. Also Urouge is from the sky Islands so he wasn't in the blue sea as long as the others.

C He got as much attention as drake, Hawkins and Apoo. Kidd and law only got more attention because they were in the same place as luffy

Like you said the only reason luffy destroyed the pacifista was because the whole crew used their ultimate attack on him. The g3 rifle luffy used is much stronger than the simple g3 bullet that KOed Lucci for a bit. Urouge was every bit as Impressive as drake and anyone would agree that drake is stronger than Lucci.

Huh the only reason why Lucci didn't dodge g3 was because he was arrogant and thought that he could tank it. He's just cocky. Urouge punch not being as big as g3 is a good thing. G3 is slow because its so big. It sacrifice speed for power. 

Versatility doesn't always mean that you will win. The only technique that might badly injure Urouge are amedachi and roukougan and I doubt that Lucci would be able to connect with those. He better not use roukougan because he needs to get up close and that's a terrible idea against Urouge.

Urouge needs less hits to beat Lucci and by powerscalling Urouge should be able to react and hit lucci


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 28, 2013)

"Only a first mate, and he can do that much" paraphrasing. He was impress with what Zoro was doing.
 Everyone knows that bounties are not the all and all of strength. But to even try to dismiss the correlation is ridiculous. Bounties speak of potential, strength and threat. We all know. 
Yeah, they got more attention because that's the way Oda choose to portray it. "Kidd was only put on the big leagues because of having the highest bounty, that's all"
Luffy has stronger attacks. How does this relate to Urogue? The fact of the matter is that the two situations were you're trying to prove Gear third = Urogue punches are just faulty. There is no concrete comparison. And I don't see how Drake is stronger, nor do I just take popular vote for it. And didn't drake actually casually stopped Urogue? Drake did appear as stronger than Urogue, that much I know. 
Lucci literally had  Gear third cover the whole space. and this is with assuming that Urogue randomly has the same power output as Gear third, Luffy, one of the strongest and most notorious rookie. Ultimate tech. 
Versatility in Lucci vs Urougue, not every fight in the universe. We have two specific examples here. Why would Lucci have problem connecting a steel cutting rankyaku with the slug fest and big target that is the monk? Why would Lucci have problem getting up close with Urogue when Killer was doing just fine and this is Urogue with a gigantic stick or bigger range than usual. Did you not see Lucci fighting on par with gear secondo? 
Lucci can tank a whole lot, has the power output and techs to take anyone out and speed. Against a dude who's below Luffy * I hope you don't deny this* and doesn't even have the blunt damage immunity? Come on. This is an obvious win.


----------



## Reality (Jan 28, 2013)

Law said:


> You guys have no basis to claim Urouge can't keep up with Lucci's speed, when the only real things we've seen him do are clashing with Killer, a small, agile, and quick opponent - then tangling impressively with a Pacifista.
> 
> Urouge and Lucci are pretty even overall, and Lucci isn't tanking too many of Urouge's strikes.
> 
> Could go either way, don't fool yourselves.



I still don't see the evidence. Just your own speculations. Speculations aren't valid arguments.


About speed, Lucci at that time was able to speed-blitz base Luffy. Luffy needed G2 to keep up. The speed at which Urouge punches is too slow to tag Lucci as seen against the pacifistas. The Vice Admirals even believe that he can survive a Buster Call attack.

He can be hit with multiple continuous shots from enough distance away/up in the air, using Rankyu air blades and shigan, flying air claw bullets, fired at soru speed and Rouku-ougan.



He just isn't fast enough, Lucci takes this with his leopard form. There's just nothing stopping him from spamming his attacks over and over again. Although, I do agree, Urouge's physical stats are impressive, he managed to make a pacifista spit blood.

He didn't really damage the pacifistas. Anyways, They're made of a really dense material, it would definitely take immense power to defeat one. Durability is the combination of both stamina and defense. I must agree, lucci's defense is great, but it pales in comparison to that of the pacifistas. One of them took zoro, luffy and sanji's high level attacks and still appeared to have taken minimal damage.


----------



## Soca (Jan 28, 2013)

Urouge can take it, he fought quite well against that pacifista so I'll give him the benefit of la doubt that he'd whoop on lucci.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty sure Lucci is faster than a Pacifista


----------



## Urouge (Jan 29, 2013)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> "Only a first mate, and he can do that much" paraphrasing. He was impress with what Zoro was doing.
> Everyone knows that bounties are not the all and all of strength. But to even try to dismiss the correlation is ridiculous. Bounties speak of potential, strength and threat. We all know.
> Yeah, they got more attention because that's the way Oda choose to portray it. "Kidd was only put on the big leagues because of having the highest bounty, that's all"
> Luffy has stronger attacks. How does this relate to Urogue? The fact of the matter is that the two situations were you're trying to prove Gear third = Urogue punches are just faulty. There is no concrete comparison. And I don't see how Drake is stronger, nor do I just take popular vote for it. And didn't drake actually casually stopped Urogue? Drake did appear as stronger than Urogue, that much I know.
> ...



he was impress because of zoro demonic aura. I don't see whatis wrong with that and how that makes him weak. I'm not dismissing it but the fact PTS apoo surpassed hawkins in terms of bounty just show how flawed it is. a killer like kid and a reckless guy like luffy will always have a bigger bounty than the quiet ones like law and hawkins it's as simple as that. capone and bonney have a higer bounty than zoro and urouge so that's how crap bounties are.

urouge inga zarashi had the same effect on the pacifista as the M3 combined attack which would utterly fuck up lucci.



now compare it to urouge's barrage





lucci will be done if he gets it by that and I bet you that he will get hit. he fight most of the time close range. he doesnt know that urouge can fuck him up with a couple of punches so he wont keep his distance and bombard him with rankyakus. beside urouge should be fast enough to dodge one from distance.

a urouge had no problem parrying killers attacks. luffy was actually dominating when he used gear2 the only reason why lucci could keep up was because of luffy's stamina. g2 used to tire him a lot in EL. No it's not an obvious win at all. I just proved with scan that urouge power is on par with a combined attack from the M3 which would Ko lucci whether you like it or not. lucci is not fast enough to blitz urouge aswell. 



Reality said:


> I still don't see the evidence. Just your own speculations. Speculations aren't valid arguments.
> 
> 
> About speed, Lucci at that time was able to speed-blitz base Luffy. Luffy needed G2 to keep up. The speed at which Urouge punches is too slow to tag Lucci as seen against the pacifistas. The Vice Admirals even believe that he can survive a Buster Call attack.
> ...



luffy was doing more than keeping up when he used G2. he was actually faster than lucci.

so lucci is gonna keep his distance and attack from the air without any knowledge of urouge. I know that urouge looks scary but come on theres no reason for him to keep his distance. he's a cocky guy and he will fight against urouge the same way he fought against urouge. it's just that luffy basic g2 attack that were really hurting lucci don't hurt as much as inga zarashi so he better not try to tank shit if he doesnt want to get stomped.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 29, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Urouge can take it, he fought quite well against that pacifista so I'll give him the benefit of la doubt that he'd whoop on lucci.



exactly and the simple fact that his special attack had the same effect as a combi attack from the M3 just shows that he dwarfs lucci in strenght.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 29, 2013)

Urouge said:


> he was impress because of zoro demonic aura. I don't see whatis wrong with that and how that makes him weak. I'm not dismissing it but the fact PTS apoo surpassed hawkins in terms of bounty just show how flawed it is. a killer like kid and a reckless guy like luffy will always have a bigger bounty than the quiet ones like law and hawkins it's as simple as that. capone and bonney have a higer bounty than zoro and urouge so that's how crap bounties are.
> 
> lucci will be done if he gets it by that and I bet you that he will get hit. he fight most of the time close range. he doesnt know that urouge can fuck him up with a couple of punches so he wont keep his distance and bombard him with rankyakus. beside urouge should be fast enough to dodge one from distance.
> 
> a urouge had no problem parrying killers attacks. luffy was actually dominating when he used gear2 the only reason why lucci could keep up was because of luffy's stamina. g2 used to tire him a lot in EL. No it's not an obvious win at all. I just proved with scan that urouge power is on par with a combined attack from the M3 which would Ko lucci whether you like it or not. lucci is not fast enough to blitz urouge aswell.


 Yeah he was impressed. No, I'm not arguing that this make him weak nor there is nothing wrong with that. I'm talking about presentation. The fact that he was impress with Zoro gives you perspective on where he stands with Zoro and again shows his standing within the Supernovas. Yes, we agree that Bounties are not the all in all of strength, we also agree that the correlation is there. Look at law a quiet character, 200M bounty. Nothing is going to sugar coat the fact that Urouge has the lowest bounty and isn't as hype of the big 3. That's just the reality of it. 
Eh, no. It didn't. At least not in a way that matters. Here.  This is the aftermath of their attack. Vs . Notice damage and how fast this one gets up. Yeah, the pacifista reacted to his punches and he made him fly away but again it's nothing alike. Making people fly in one piece has always been easy. You're higly overestimating these punches and somehow expect Lucci not use his speed and just decide to tank punches that he can easily dodge for no reason. And didn't Lucci actually caught Gear second luffy with his tail to Impact deal kind of attack him in the chest? Lucci was trading blows with a dude who's much smaller than Urogue and much faster too. And yet again, has the power to take Urogue down. Without the setbacks of Urogue. You forgot to use the aftermath of the Pacifista, I don't know if you forgot or you're just not being honest in your argument.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 29, 2013)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> Yeah he was impressed. No, I'm not arguing that this make him weak nor there is nothing wrong with that. I'm talking about presentation. The fact that he was impress with Zoro gives you perspective on where he stands with Zoro and again shows his standing within the Supernovas. Yes, we agree that Bounties are not the all in all of strength, we also agree that the correlation is there. Look at law a quiet character, 200M bounty. Nothing is going to sugar coat the fact that Urouge has the lowest bounty and isn't as hype of the big 3. That's just the reality of it.
> Eh, no. It didn't. At least not in a way that matters. Here.  This is the aftermath of their attack. Vs . Notice damage and how fast this one gets up. Yeah, the pacifista reacted to his punches and he made him fly away but again it's nothing alike. Making people fly in one piece has always been easy. You're higly overestimating these punches and somehow expect Lucci not use his speed and just decide to tank punches that he can easily dodge for no reason. And didn't Lucci actually caught Gear second luffy with his tail to Impact deal kind of attack him in the chest? Lucci was trading blows with a dude who's much smaller than Urogue and much faster too. And yet again, has the power to take Urogue down. Without the setbacks of Urogue. You forgot to use the aftermath of the Pacifista, I don't know if you forgot or you're just not being honest in your argument.



he was just impressed by the fact that zoro was a second mate and not a captain and that's normal. zoro is an exceptional second mate and theres no denying. he said it smiling and without an ounce of fear so I dont even know why your bring up that argument.

like I said urouge doesnt look like the type that pillage village and town like kid and is from sky island so that could explain why he got the smallest bounty. because you can't really argue that capone and bonney are stronger than him and they have a bigger bounty.

it would be pathetic of the M3 if their combined attack didnt have more effect than urouge's punches and no it's easy to make a pacifista fly. the proof is that urouge was able to only do it after he hit him with his named attack. If you believe that anyone can make a pacifista fly then why couldnt the SH do it on their own? franky strong arm didnt do anything. same thing for kokutei roseo and ther M3 individual attacks. I'm not wanking urouge you're the one that is underestimating him. Oda didnt draw that panel for fun. urouge was as impressive as drake and was actually the only in the SN that was able to throw a pacifista on his own. lucci might be able to take one of those punches but he sure as hell will feel it and urouge wont just stop to let him recuperate. you can say what ever you want but theres no proof that urouge cannot keep up with g2 luffy or lucci for that matter. he's an sn and he had no problem keeping up with killer in base. as far as I'm concerned urouge needs less hits to beat lucci


----------



## Tiger (Jan 29, 2013)

/dismisses opposing viewpoint as speculation
/speculates own viewpoint in next paragraph
/expects to be taken seriously


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jan 29, 2013)

Presentation. That's why I bring it up. Along with attention to his character. and low bounty. It's not about fear, nor saying he's weak character, it's just the where Oda decided to place him. Yet you somehow put him on Luffy level by saying he can match his ultimate tech. 
Yeah, that might be one of the reasons why his bounty is so low, I'm not denying that, we keep going in circle with this Bounty point. But take a look at Law and Hawkins, they're not the type to cause trouble, and their patience nature was actually shown a couple of times while Urogue is introduce fighting a fellow supernova. That sounds pretty hot headed, his style of fighting, implies hot headedness. *That sort of came out wrong* But even if we assume for the sake of argument that he might be a cool headed dude, the difference in bounty is so big that you can't help but notice it. Everything points to Urogue not being on that level. 
Yeah it would be pathetic, that's why it wasn't and you say had the same effect. Well if your point of reason is Not M3 individuals then I guess you don't have much hope for Urogue. Because during the individual attacks, Zoro actually tells Sanji to pass the guy to him in order to slash him with Asura * who didn't send him flying but I'm guessing I don't have to explain how cutting attacks work differently right?* and then gets completely smash with gear third. The only Sn? How many super novas did we see clashing against a pacifista? Mugiwaras. Drake, Urogue? Luffy did it, Sanji did it, Zoro can do it. Drake didn't try but in Full T-rex was manhandling the body. The problem is that you're making those punches to be on par with gear third, and there is nothing that shows that. Of course his attacks would hurt Lucci, no where near as Luffy's gear third, that was the key hit that messed up Lucci's leg, will. There's just nothing that shows that. And yeah he was keeping up with Killer, but do you really think Pre time skip Killer was as fast as Soru? Did he disappear from a spot and left after image? I don't remember that. But I'm not saying he wouldn't be able to keep up, just that the speed will eventually overwhelm him, and there is literally no info implying that big Urogue is somehow faster, if anything, the opposite would be true. As giants and Gear third are said to be slow. Urogue will also be much more open to attacks from Lucci, and Lucci certainly has the power to bring him down, speed over him and endurance. *That guy spend half a fight with his legs broken*


----------



## Beckman (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah, the wall of text. A cunning strategy.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 29, 2013)

Urouge was able to heavily damage(if not beat) a Pacifista on his own once he got Dem muscles . It took the M3 to do what Urouge did on his own and thats pretty impressive. PS his other stats,Urouge should take it.


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2013)

Law said:


> You guys have no basis to claim Urouge can't keep up with Lucci's speed, when the only real things we've seen him do are clashing with Killer, a small, agile, and quick opponent - then tangling impressively with a Pacifista.
> 
> Urouge and Lucci are pretty even overall, and Lucci isn't tanking too many of Urouge's strikes.
> 
> Could go either way, don't fool yourselves.



Exactly, we've barely seen shit, so going by feats, Lucci shits on him. 

I highly doubt he can keep up with Lucci 

Tangling with a pacifista isn't going to give you some speed advantage over Lucci.


----------



## Reality (Jan 29, 2013)

Urouge said:


> he was impress because of zoro demonic aura. I don't see whatis wrong with that and how that makes him weak. I'm not dismissing it but the fact PTS apoo surpassed hawkins in terms of bounty just show how flawed it is. a killer like kid and a reckless guy like luffy will always have a bigger bounty than the quiet ones like law and hawkins it's as simple as that. capone and bonney have a higer bounty than zoro and urouge so that's how crap bounties are.
> 
> urouge inga zarashi had the same effect on the pacifista as the M3 combined attack which would utterly fuck up lucci.
> 
> ...





Not really, they both more or less had the same speed, also lucci had better stamina than luffy.

Why wouldn't he be able to keep his distance and finish off Urouge with a Gaichou ?


Urouge would need to get close but there's nothing to say that he would close the distance before Lucci kills him, Urouge won't be able to tag Lucci.

As for Destructive feats, Urouge would have to be able to cause enough destruction to destroy a city block. Damaging a Pacifista makes his DC at Large building level +, Urouge also lacks speed which is an important piece that resides in battle factor. 1 Rokuougan does the trick.

This fight consists of Another contest of strength and speed. Lucci is superior.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 30, 2013)

Reality said:


> Not really, they both more or less had the same speed, also lucci had better stamina than luffy.
> 
> Why wouldn't he be able to keep his distance and finish off Urouge with a Gaichou ?
> 
> ...


For your first point one could argue that is PIS ti show Luffy re-accepting Usopp. Urouge has been shown to be on par on speed with Killer who is a mercenary. unlike Kidd he has been shown to be more level headed. As seen as when he was trying to stop Kidd and Apoo from fighitng. So he'd employ the best tactics to beat Urouge. So no playing around. He would fight at top speed and strength.
As seen in the bottom panel the 

Sanjis attack is shown to be stronger and just as impressive than what luffy has shown in EL. And luffys G3 attack nearly took Lucci down.
(ingnore the Lines)

Here a pacifista tanks an attack done by the M3 all together.


See what Urouge does by himself. Just as good as the strawhats. Perhaps even better. Unlike G3 that is an attack on small scale, so he'll be hurt much more. his bones may even brake too.


----------



## Reality (Jan 30, 2013)

JoJo said:


> For your first point one could argue that is PIS ti show Luffy re-accepting Usopp. Urouge has been shown to be on par on speed with Killer who is a mercenary. unlike Kidd he has been shown to be more level headed. As seen as when he was trying to stop Kidd and Apoo from fighitng. So he'd employ the best tactics to beat Urouge. So no playing around. He would fight at top speed and strength.
> As seen in the bottom panel the
> 
> Sanjis attack is shown to be stronger and just as impressive than what luffy has shown in EL. And luffys G3 attack nearly took Lucci down.
> ...




Comparing killer and lucci on terms of speed is terrible. Lucci was casually blitzing base luffy

It's the destructive capacity of G3 you should be looking at and not the fact that lucci "Nearly tanked it" as you said. Lucci has city block level durability, urouges quarrel with the pacifista puts him at Building level +. Too add more, Lucci was still able to keep up with luffy after being hit by a "Giant pistol" and continuously being able too withstand luffy's Jet pistol's.

The straw-hats actually defeated a pacifista whereas urouge did not.

if urouge gets close and throws a barrage of punches, Lucci can utilize "Tekkai: Utsugi" and transfer the attack's force/pressure right back at Urouge, it was able too reject luffy's punch. Although, we don't know how much force it can reject in order too transfer the energy.

Urouge did not defeat a pacifista, he was only pushing it backwards due to his brute strength. Again, Just because Urouge was able to intercept killer doesn't mean hes got the same speed as Lucci or Luffy.

Urougue gets beat, he is too slow.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 30, 2013)

The lack of reading comprehension and prevalence of fanboyism in this thread is laughable. Urouge did as much as the M. Trio with his attacks? No, he didn't. He sent it into a wall. Know who else sent a PX flying with one attack? Franky. Drake did almost as much as Urouge with a base swing of his axe. _Chopper_ made a PX stumble and look pained. Urouge's performance is EXTREMELY overrated in here. M3 sent it flying a far greater distance, caused visible damage and caused it to stay down longer. What Urouge did is more comparable to Coup de Vent. Someone will probably interpret that as me saying Franky ~ Urouge but I assume anyone with a brain understands the point.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 30, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> The lack of reading comprehension and prevalence of fanboyism in this thread is laughable. Urouge did as much as the M. Trio with his attacks? No, he didn't. He sent it into a wall. Know who else sent a PX flying with one attack? Franky. Drake did almost as much as Urouge with a base swing of his axe. _Chopper_ made a PX stumble and look pained. Urouge's performance is EXTREMELY overrated in here. M3 sent it flying a far greater distance, caused visible damage and caused it to stay down longer. What Urouge did is more comparable to Coup de Vent. Someone will probably interpret that as me saying Franky ~ Urouge but I assume anyone with a brain understands the point.



Holy shit. This.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> The lack of reading comprehension and prevalence of fanboyism in this thread is laughable. Urouge did as much as the M. Trio with his attacks? No, he didn't. He sent it into a wall. Know who else sent a PX flying with one attack? Franky. Drake did almost as much as Urouge with a base swing of his axe. _Chopper_ made a PX stumble and look pained. Urouge's performance is EXTREMELY overrated in here. M3 sent it flying a far greater distance, caused visible damage and caused it to stay down longer. What Urouge did is more comparable to Coup de Vent. Someone will probably interpret that as me saying Franky ~ Urouge but I assume anyone with a brain understands the point.



we have a winner here.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 30, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> The lack of reading comprehension and prevalence of fanboyism in this thread is laughable. Urouge did as much as the M. Trio with his attacks? No, he didn't. He sent it into a wall. Know who else sent a PX flying with one attack? Franky. Drake did almost as much as Urouge with a base swing of his axe. _Chopper_ made a PX stumble and look pained. Urouge's performance is EXTREMELY overrated in here. M3 sent it flying a far greater distance, caused visible damage and caused it to stay down longer. What Urouge did is more comparable to Coup de Vent. Someone will probably interpret that as me saying Franky ~ Urouge but I assume anyone with a brain understands the point.



thread soloed


----------



## Reality (Jan 30, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> The lack of reading comprehension and prevalence of fanboyism in this thread is laughable. Urouge did as much as the M. Trio with his attacks? No, he didn't. He sent it into a wall. Know who else sent a PX flying with one attack? Franky. Drake did almost as much as Urouge with a base swing of his axe. _Chopper_ made a PX stumble and look pained. Urouge's performance is EXTREMELY overrated in here. M3 sent it flying a far greater distance, caused visible damage and caused it to stay down longer. What Urouge did is more comparable to Coup de Vent. Someone will probably interpret that as me saying Franky ~ Urouge but I assume anyone with a brain understands the point.



Whoever you are, marry me.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 30, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> The lack of reading comprehension and prevalence of fanboyism in this thread is laughable. Urouge did as much as the M. Trio with his attacks? No, he didn't. He sent it into a wall. Know who else sent a PX flying with one attack? Franky. Drake did almost as much as Urouge with a base swing of his axe. _Chopper_ made a PX stumble and look pained. Urouge's performance is EXTREMELY overrated in here. M3 sent it flying a far greater distance, caused visible damage and caused it to stay down longer. What Urouge did is more comparable to Coup de Vent. Someone will probably interpret that as me saying Franky ~ Urouge but I assume anyone with a brain understands the point.



Coup de Vent is Franky's strongest attack, and by its very nature, it'll push an enemy very far away. To match that alone is impressive compared to a three man effort to do something not so dissimilar.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 30, 2013)

He didn't even match it. I can post the scans if it's necessary but I'm sure you know that Coup de Vent sent the Pacifista flying way further. Which is not the same as being a stronger attack. This should also be obvious. Urouge's hit packed a ton of physical force. That doesn't mean it is more -damaging- than Zoro's cuts, or Sanji's red-hot, bone-melting kick. That is also important. Separate damage done from physical force (I know you can because you did just that in describing Coup de Vent's effect). The point is that (some) people are grotesquely exaggerating the significance of what Urouge did. Sending a Pacifista into a wall is -not- that hard to do. He didn't put a single scratch of lasting damage on the thing; just like Franky, he gave it a good push but it stood right back up with zero damage. Is it strange that a Supernova was able to pull off something similar in power to Franky's strongest attack with his own strongest attacks? No. It's only expected. M. Trio sent it flying a good long distance and visibly roughed it up, made it stay down longer. These are facts, people are ignoring them to make an oversimplified point that ignores context and anything resembling the finer details of the scenes in question.


----------



## Bitty (Jan 30, 2013)

Coru does it again


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2013)

Who fucking cares. 

Lucci>Fodderouge in everything. Always


----------



## Guybot2 (Feb 7, 2013)

my theory on urouge's DF... I think that if you exert damage at urouge then he will threw it back at you tenfold.. PX send him flying.. then he became a giant and pummel it to death.. lol


----------



## Lycka (Feb 7, 2013)

this thread is still alive Damn. Ever had leopard meat?

urouge has.                       



Coruscation said:


> He didn't even match it. I can post the scans if it's necessary but I'm sure you know that Coup de Vent sent the Pacifista flying way further. Which is not the same as being a stronger attack. This should also be obvious. Urouge's hit packed a ton of physical force. That doesn't mean it is more -damaging- than Zoro's cuts, or Sanji's red-hot, bone-melting kick. That is also important. Separate damage done from physical force (I know you can because you did just that in describing Coup de Vent's effect). The point is that (some) people are grotesquely exaggerating the significance of what Urouge did. Sending a Pacifista into a wall is -not- that hard to do. He didn't put a single scratch of lasting damage on the thing; just like Franky, he gave it a good push but it stood right back up with zero damage. Is it strange that a Supernova was able to pull off something similar in power to Franky's strongest attack with his own strongest attacks? No. It's only expected. M. Trio sent it flying a good long distance and visibly roughed it up, made it stay down longer. These are facts, people are ignoring them to make an oversimplified point that ignores context and anything resembling the finer details of the scenes in question.



air pressure doesn't hurt like physical force.
let me give an example 80mph wind has enough force to literally make you fall over, but won't hurt to the extent me punching you in the stomach would. 200mph wind would literally push you back multiple feet but a kickck to the face wouldnt even make you fall back more than 2 feet. what urouge did was many and I mean many Times more impressive than what frankly did due to the physical force packed in a singular punch. either than that I agree but urouge feat is nothin to scoff at


----------

